# 150 x Win XP Service Pack 2



## TSCoreNinja (1 Oktober 2004)

Viel hilft viel:


> *Massenweise Servicepacks*
> "alexburke" hatte eine dieser Schnapsideen, mit denen man im Web schnell berühmt wird: Er bestellte den Microsoft Service Pack 2. Und zwar 150 Mal, nur um zu sehen, was passieren würde. Jetzt hat er einen Sack voll CDs - und will einen Rekordversuch wagen: Schickt ihm MS auch 3000 davon?


BTW,  Google Cache mit netten Bildern hier, der arme Forumsinhaber hat wohl wg Transfervolumen das Forum abgeschaltet...
www.kingstoncomputerplanet.com/forum/viewtopic.php%3Ft%3D6479+&hl=de]Google Cache [/url]
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------

